# Flush Mount Rod Holder ????



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

My dad has been talking about mounting a rod holder in the middle of the transom of his boat for dropping baits/rigs straight back. I figure this would be a great Father's Day gift, so I need advice. What I need to know is if it should be a 15 degree or 30 degree holder. Or, is there another that I should be looking at? All input is welcome and greatly appreciated.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

A lot depends on what type of transom your dad has on his boat. If it's a wide transom he can go with flush mount for holders and depending on the depth he can drill and mount either a 60*, 30* or 0* like these.









If he has a solid transom he's limited to flush mount 0* holder like this.









The third option is to go with a bracked holder like this which will give him about 30*.









I've got all three types on my boat and they all serve their purpose. The bracked holder is really nice for a solid transom. You can buy the brackets as a seperate unit and have multiple brackets and just slide a holder where needed. Don't let the pic fool you, they're extremely strong. Hope this helps. BTW, the pic of the bracket holder has the holder backwards.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Install the 15 degree*

mounts on the transom. Save the 30's for the gunwales. .....Hat


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

If he's only installing one, I would go with a 0 degree in the middle. I have a 10" thick transom on our big boat and I couldn't mount 15 degree holders pointing straight back. I have a pair of Lee RH-532VS on my transom.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. The transom is plenty wide for flush mounts, so all that's left is me buying one.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Shoe, get a tape measure & look under the transom, measure the width. With that measurement go to the store and turn the angled mounts upside down and see which ones will fit. If ya want to get fancy, put three on, angles on each side1/4 distance & straight one in the center. As you know don't skimp on quality, good ones will outlast the boat.
longcast


----------

